# Coal again.



## IKE (Dec 25, 2018)

I tried really hard and I thought that I had been a good little boy this year but apparently I wasn't good enough......for the past few years Santa comes and goes and all he ever leaves me is a lump of coal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 25, 2018)

Is it Natalie Cole?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 25, 2018)




----------

